
I Want to Apologize for How This Tragedy Has Hurt Our Stock Price - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/i-want-to-apologize-for-how-this-tragedy-has-hurt-our-stock-price
======
charred_toast
Awesome. This made my day to know someone out there realizes that what is
happening to American and others' cultural values due to money is backward-
ass.

~~~
VonGuard
The American experience is as a consumer, not a citizen. We are all dollar
bags walking around with corporations trying to grab bucks out of our centers.
We have no value to them other than this, and our government has seen fit to
take this tactic with its citizens as well. Except the government sees us as
cost centers, to be minimized through jail, decreased benefits, and the
general belief in our society that rich people are the best people.

------
ams6110
Ha. I actually thought this was going to be a message from the British Airways
CEO, based on the headline.

~~~
zzalpha
As a Canadian, when I read the domain name I thought this was going to be a
message from a Canadian beef jerkey manufacturer:

[https://www.mcsweeneys.ca/](https://www.mcsweeneys.ca/)

------
libria
No CEO can ignore their duty to their shareholders. All of them manage a
delicate balance between satisfying shareholders, employees, clients, etc some
of whose interests will be partially in conflict. It will always be imperfect.
Even in situations involving loss of life, PR and liability - though of lower
priority - absolutely cannot be ignored.

Satire is a poor choise of dialogue for this because it completely ignores the
rest of this context. Going on for several paragraphs just makes this
obnoxious.

------
bradknowles
I realize that this post is supposed to be tongue-in-cheek satire, but there
comes a point when satire just isn't funny anymore. It's just sad.

I am not going to give this site the benefit of my views.

EDIT: Feel free to downvote me if you don't like my comment, but that's not
likely to change my opinion.

If you do want to try to change my opinion, then an actual conversation would
be a better choice.

~~~
PrimeDirective
But you already did

~~~
bradknowles
No, I didn't. I read the preview as it was presented to me by HN, which was
probably cached.

I didn't actually visit the site.

